# Progesterone cream - advisable to start in first trimester?



## cbubbles

hi all, i hope you can help. i am very new to this forum, and have found loads of google hits on progesterone cream in the last few days but it may be too late for me to start it.

I live in Scotland so the NHS do not test for low levels of progesterone, even though I have all the symptoms of it normally. I had a blighted ovum last summer - diagnosed at 6 weeks when i started bleeding.

I have read loads about the benefits of progesterone cream and ordered some of the natural stuff from Wellsprings. 

I am now 4 weeks 3 days pregnant and the cream has not arrived yet, but when it does I am not sure if its too late now to start using it in case it brings about a miscarriage rather than helping me prevent one if possible. I know if I am going to miscarry if will happen, but am trying to do everything I can this time to prevent it, incl taking low dose aspirin each day.

anyone any thoughts/experience? thanks


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

If you can't get progesterone injections or suppositories then definitely use the cream, and use it liberally. Progesterone will not cause a miscarriage, but it has been proven to prevent miscarriage. Use until at least 12 weeks when your placenta should take over. Its not too late, start as soon as you get it.


----------



## croydongirl

Progesterone will not prevent a miscarriage if the pregnancy is going to fail, but it might prevent loss. Usually the doctor will prescribe a supplement that you can start taking at about 4 days past ovulation. However, you will not be bad to start using a cream as soon as it arrives. 
Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## hoping:)

I agree with the other girls but make sure your use *natural* and not synthetic progesterone cream:thumbup: I've had 4 losses... my only successful pregnancy I used natural progesterone in 1st tri (twice a day) until about 35 or so weeks. Along with the natural progesterone cream I used synthetic suppositories until the beginning of 2nd tri. Here is an article you might find interesting: https://www.tidesoflife.com/superbaby.htm

Good luck with everything:flower:


----------

